# Does Heat Accelerate the Curing of Paint



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Sure- the sun will harden it up. So will moving air. Humidity will slow it down. 
Kind of common sense, no?


----------



## mobiledynamics (Jul 29, 2010)

Ha. U tell me. There are some rooms in which I can tell the paint is not cured....you pros see this everyday. it's kinda like drywall. It has a different feel. There is a slight ~cold~ to noncured paint.and it does feel difference on the surface on cured paint . I'm just talking Aura though..


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Cured and dry to touch and dry to repaint are 3 different things. 
But I bet if you read the can it would tell you what is what..


----------



## mobiledynamics (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm talking about 2 week old paint versus 4-5 week old dried Aura Matte. 
Just saying...it has a different feel when you put your hand to them. I never A/B noticed them until now ....as I am painting alot of rooms at various stages


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Go read the can and write here what it says for full cure.
You can do it!


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

aura is no different than any other paint for cure time


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

Thickness can play a factor.


----------



## Paintguy (Jun 7, 2011)

Virtually all chemical processes are sped up or slowed down by presence or absence of heat. That said, too much of either are bad. Better to put the piece in a low humidity/good airflow environment than bake it in the sun.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Jul 29, 2010)

I ended up baking it..
It needs another coat of paint anyhow - so UV discolor was not a concern.

These were flush access panels that blend with the wall.
Cabinetmaker is going to take a router to it - and cut out the holes for the dials and such.
I painted it this weekend and knew the paint would shred if it was not *baked* as this stuff takes awhile for it to *dry* if not bond-bond to the surface. Baked it - just to minimize the shredding


----------



## jschaben (Mar 31, 2010)

mobiledynamics said:


> I ended up baking it..
> It needs another coat of paint anyhow - so UV discolor was not a concern.
> 
> These were flush access panels that blend with the wall.
> ...


Some depends on your cabinetmaker. If he uses a down spiral bit, most of any shredding would happen on the bottom side. Compression bit should leave almost none on either side.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Jul 29, 2010)

you're talking a whole nuther world I'm not familar with....don't know sch1tz on routers and how it cuts


----------



## Will22 (Feb 1, 2011)

A good test for cure is to use a fingernail test to see if it leaves an indentaion. Most latex paints cure in 30-45 days. As previously stated, humidity and heat slows down this process.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Jul 29, 2010)

Yeah..I did not know how long these new formulations take...
In the midst of renov. and finishing. I leaned a solid slab door on one wall that was 2 weeks old....and when I leaned just the edge into the wall and lifted, I knew it was not cured....as it left a slight edge indent/paint lift on it.


----------

